# First go with the snow foam



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

First up was the X5, the foam didn't thicken up like i'd hoped but nevertheless it was still good fun and after leaving to dwell for about 10 minutes it washed off leaving a pretty clean car.

Pressure washer is new and is 140 bar, mixed up the snow foam (Valet Pro PH Advanced) as per instructions. Lance also is new (Autobrite) and tried loads of different settings but the foam still stayed pretty thin. All I can think is I need to knock up a richer mix next time (or can anyone recomend a better foam)

Still cleaned it with the 2 bucket method, then a quick polish. Even hoovered it out.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice, I need to get a snow foam lance.

Probably going to go for the Autobrite one too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got a Nilfisk washer (also 140 bar) and bought the relevant snow foam lance for that.

Quite impressed but, like you, I've not seen the really thick foam I was expecting.

Planning to try again this weekend. I've got two different types of snow foam (can't remember the name of either of them) so might try the other one this time.


----------



## stevotc (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice. I must admit that I've never used snow foam myself. I think its time to invest in a decent cleaning kit soon.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the Autobrite lance and always get a thick supply of snow foam using b their magifoam.

I tend to move the adjustable top on the lance almost but not quite, over to the minus sign which means more foam less water.

Setting it towards the plus sign means the opposite.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Autobrite lance and foam here too again with thick foam that doesn't just run off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I used the Auto Bright lance for the first time last week. I have to say it works really well, a good thick foam that stayed on the car. I used Linntec Professional detailing foam 5 ltr cost £19 inc pp off the evil bay. I should get about 40 washes out of it


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If its too thick I find it doesnt work very well.

Like this is best I find:


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, sorry, numb question coming up, but as I`ve never used snowfoam in my life, here goes: :mrgreen:

Does the use of snowfoam completely negate the need to wash the car using the traditional wash with mitt/sponge/whatever etc......

Although I`m not averse to getting stuck into a detailing session on my cars (wash - clay - wash - dry - machine polish - wax/seal)....the snowfoaming is something I`ve never tried ?


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

Shouldn't really cancel out the need for a 2 bucket method wash. It's more of a pre wash to loosen/remove as much as possible before you start with the buckets and mitts.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

To be perfectly honest, it's more fun than it is effective in my experience. Still have to wash with shampoo and mitt


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well that`s that sorted then; I probably won`t bother........ :mrgreen:


----------

